# IOC Prep



## NFB19 (Nov 4, 2019)

Since I rarely post, I will give a brief re-introduction. I was a Midshipman at the Canoe U. I service selected Marine-Ground. Immediately upon graduation I came to lovely Quantico, VA. I had the great honor of being selected for 0302. Now the reason for this post...

IOC begins in January and I know it'll be cold and probably wet most of the time I'm at the school house, and, just from observation, it seems the greatest attrition stems from physical injury (particularly to the lower body) rather than "not wanting it." I was hoping to get some tips from those of you who have trained in the cold and/or those who have dealt with high musco-skeletal stress. Anything in terms of nutrition, supplements, fitness prep, etc. would be great!

What I'm already doing to prepare:
1. Temperature acclimation - It hasn't gotten too cold yet, but I have successfully avoided warming layers up to this point IOT acclimate my body to being cold. 
2. Supplements - Tamaflex (joints), fish oil (inflammation), multi-vitamin, BCAAs. 
3. Fitness - Volume legs 2x week, running 4x week, volume upper body 1x week, core strength 1x week.


----------

